# alsa, kernel 2.6, and emu10k1 hate me :(

## stillspiraling

I did this:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

```

and then selected emu10k1 as M, a module.  I then proceeded to do a 

```

make && make modules_install

```

I then proceeded to emerge alsa-oss, and alsa-utils.

this is what my /etc/modules.d/alsa looks like:

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.2 2004/07/18 03:40:55 dragonheart Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

So, I then proceeded to do modules-update, and added alsasound at boot using rc-update.

I then tried

```

/etc/init.d/alsasound start

```

and this is what it greeted me with  :Sad: 

```

 [32;01m*[0m Loading ALSA drivers...

 [32;01m*[0m Using ALSA OSS emulation

 [32;01m*[0m Loading: snd-emu10k1

FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1 not found.

 [32;01m*[0m Loading: snd-seq

FATAL: Module snd_seq not found.

 [32;01m*[0m Running card-dependent scripts

 [32;01m*[0m Restoring Mixer Levels

 [33;01m*[0m No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

```

Sorry for the gibberish, I just copied it from a typescript I made.  

if I try 'modprobe emu10k1' it states that the module is not found.  

I am at a total loss, and have messed with it for a while  :Sad: 

Any ideas as to why it won't find the module I just installed?  do I have to include 'emu10k1' in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6?

I don't understand why it cannot find it...

Thanks for any input 

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## joeljkp

Is the module actually in your /lib/modules/<your kernel>/ directories?

You could try running 'depmod' and trying again. I think you need to run that once before installing new modules to tell it that the new ones exist.

----------

## stillspiraling

Where in that directory should I look? 

I tried depmod, no difference...  :Sad: 

thanks for the help

----------

## joeljkp

/lib/modules/<your kernel>/kernel/sound/pci

----------

## stillspiraling

I don't even have the directory 'sound' under /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r3/<here>

 :Shocked: 

----------

## joeljkp

Can you paste your .config?

----------

## iamben

when you did make menuconfig, did you do that in the source directory for the kernel you are currently using? make sure the version shown in menuconfig matches "uname -r"

----------

## stillspiraling

I like the think I have a good hold on this stuff sometimes   :Embarassed: 

the .config from where?

----------

## joeljkp

If you've done it correctly, there should be a .config file in the main folder of whatever kernel you configured.

Usually, this is /usr/src/<kernel-version>/.config (or /usr/src/linux/.config if you have the symlinks set up right).

----------

## stillspiraling

OK I got it!! oh what a relief, and something so stupid of me - you were right about being in the correct directory when I did the make menuconfig && make modules_install.

It now runs it, but it still isn't running snd-seq.  What is snd-seq?  Maybe I didn't module it yet.

I want to thank you guys for your efforts and replies, you really don't understand how much I appreciate it.  The replies are what makes this board go round  :Smile: 

----------

## joeljkp

no prob  :Smile: 

----------

## vvlaw

hi all:

i have the same problem with my via82xx soundcard...

i wanna restart the alsasound,but i have a problem : -(

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Unloading ALSA...

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels

 * Unloading modules                                               [ !! ]

                                                                            [ ok ]

 * ALSA Detected...

 * Restoring Mixer Levels

--------------------------------------------------------------

I try to the modprobe via82xx

bash-2.05b# modprobe via82xx

FATAL: Module via82xx not found.

=============================================

it looks that i don't have the .config file in the kernel directory...

bash-2.05b# ls /usr/src/linux-2.6.8.1

COPYING        Module.symvers  crypto   ipc     scripts

CREDITS        README          drivers  kernel  security

Documentation  REPORTING-BUGS  fs       lib     sound

MAINTAINERS    System.map      include  mm      usr

Makefile       arch            init     net     vmlinux

bash-2.05b#

===================================

why i don't have the .config file? but in fact , i selected via82c686 as M in the 2.6.8.1,and it also been load...

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nls_iso8859_1           3560  -

nls_cp437               5192  -

snd_via82xx            23812  -

snd_ac97_codec         64748  -

snd_pcm                85892  -

snd_timer              21932  -

snd_page_alloc          8592  -

snd_mpu401_uart         6152  -

snd_rawmidi            18112  -

bash-2.05b#

==================================================

but the soundcard is still not work well...why?

----------

## BennyP

HERES HOW I DID IT:

Recompile the kernel (2.6.8.1) WITH:

Loadable Modules > * Module Unloading support (So you can start and stop alsa)

Device Drivers > Sound > Alsa > Anything with OSS in it make it a module (except oss api or something which must be built in). Also enable RTC clock support if you know that you need this.

NOTE this only means the OSS stuff inside the alsa dir, DO NOT ENABLE OSS SUPPORT under DEVICE DRIVERS > SOUND

NOW recompile the kernel and copy it to /boot but BEFORE YOU REBOOT do 

```
rc-update del alsasound
```

. In my setup, for some odd reason it will only work if i start it manually AFTER starting x by giving the command 

```
sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

now reboot and enjoy your music!

Oh by the way, the computer doesn't feel hate, thats a human emotion

----------

## hektik

Hi, basically i have the same sort of problem as everyone else. i have a emu10K1 my .config files is:

```
#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set
```

The error message i get is:

```
 * Loading ALSA modules...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0...

FATAL: Module snd_ens1371 not found.                                      [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.5/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Input/output error

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.5/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Device or resource busy

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.5/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Device or resource busy                                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.5/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Input/output error

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.5/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Device or resource busy                                             [ !! ]                                                                          [ ok ] * Restoring Mixer Levels...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ !! ]
```

basically its trying to load the ens1371 but i dont have that card

Any ideas and i would be grateful

Thank

----------

## apberzerk

Almost everything works for me... I have tried the via82xx module in both OSS and ALSA... I can hear sound, it works... but I can't change the volume... it's either OFF or ON (if i turn it all the way down, it turns off).  This happens when using OSS or ALSA, either one.  Any ideas?

----------

## G2k

I am able to hear everything perfectly, but for some odd reason every time I start /etc/init.d/alsasound I get the following

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1 not found.                                      [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]
```

I have it inbuilt into the kernel so it's not a module, I don't know what its looking for. How can I stop getting this annoying error message?

----------

## apberzerk

Well, the simple way would just be to compile it as a module instead of putting it in the kernel (which I would recommend).  I am not sure how to tell alsasound to not load it as a module.

- Phil

----------

